#  > فروشگاه سایت >  > فروشگاه آقای صابری >  >  کابل فلت مانیتور سامسونگ 923 nw  این کابل رو دارین

## samarayaneh

DSC_0299.jpg
یه سر فلزی که به ال سی دی وصل میشه گم شده

----------


## AMD

اینجا درخواست بدید 
http://www.irantk.ir/irantk43931

----------

*samarayaneh*

----------

